# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Aug 26- Sept 1 2012 - MrZoggs

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week, MrZoggs!


Can't wait to learn more about you!

Don't forget to go to the main page and submit more nominations!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Congrats MrZoggs!! Looking forward to hearing more about you!  :Smile:

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Thanks bud  :Smile:

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

Look forward to learning more about you this week.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Eeeeek. I will try to wake up early enough to do it before work, but we might have to wait until about 6pm eastern.

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! 

We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## mrzoggs

Well i guess i would like to start off with a big THANKS! for nominating me for MOTW  :Smile:  My name is Ryan and I'm 23 years old. I have been frogging for almost 9 months now. I have never been that good at writing stories, papers, etc so bare with me :P Most of my time is taken up by frogs and work. I detail cars for a living. Other than frogs, my favorite hobbies are surfing, softball, cars and video games. I grew up playing Diablo, WoW, Starcraft, etc. Now that i have frogs I rarely play anymore. Starting at a young age (roughly 16) I started doing a lot of partying, smoking, etc that landed me in some trouble. One thing led to another and I ended up developing a habit I could not kick. I now have 18 months away from any illegal substances as I must say it feels GREAT! Sorry if that was a little too personal but it is a big part of my life. If it were not for frogs, I wouldnt know what to do with myself. It is hard for me to find enjoyment and excitment in "normal" life situations. With frogs, its something new and exciting every day. I will leave the story of my past at that. if you have any questions or would like more detail, feel free to PM me. I am very open with my past and it helps to talk about those things.
My favorite colors are lime green and orange. I grew up liking orange probably for the sole reason of no one else liking it. Then it grew on me lol. I love working on cars and racing cars. My last race car was a 514 horsepower Honda civic. The most exciting moment of my life was running 11.03 seconds on a quarter mile track. It is very exhilerating. I try to surf as much as possible, but virginia has no waves :P We get an occassional Northeast swell or hurricane though. I played the saxaphone from 6th to 9th grade. I was very good at it and even went to all district but being young and careless, I quit. I would love to pick it back up again one day down the road. I LOVE music. Tool, A Perfect Circle, Deftones, Chevelle, and Incubus are my top 5 favorite bands. But I listen to all types of music. My favorite brand of chips are Herr's Texas Pete. If you see them in the stores, I suggest you try them. LOL. I start my first softball game this Tuesday. Im very excited. Its coed slowpitch and i play with my girlfriend. We both just got matching black and lime green gloves  :Smile:  I then bought some lime green lace to re-lace the glove so I need to hurry and get that done. 
Anyways, thank you everyone for reading. You froggers are an amazing community.

----------


## Heather

It's great to learn more about you!  :Smile:  

Congrats on breaking your addiction! That's tough! Phibs are a much safer one  :Wink: . 

Where do you surf at? Near Virginia Beach?

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Yes, it was very hard. Most people say addicts quit one addiction and move to another. Im glad I moved to frogs  :Frog Smile: 

Yes I usually go to Virginia Beach. Do you have family out here or something? If I can, I like to go to the outer banks, nc.

----------


## kmichael55

Thanks for sharing! Frog keeping is definitely an addiction!  

My family used to vacation on Nag's Head in the Outer Banks, wonderful area.  

Good luck with softball!!

----------



----------


## Heather

I have seen some pretty rough withdrawal in my time. It takes a strong willed person to do what you have done to change your life. Congratulations! It only gets better from here on out  :Smile: .

Yes, frog addiction... There is certainly a contagious trend here at the forum  :Wink: . 

I've been to Virginia Beach a few times now. It's really pretty there. I love the ocean. Last time I went I was roller blading on the boardwalk while following dolphins and fell right on my fanny! How embarrassing! Lol! You are lucky to live there.

My daughter went on vacation to the Outer Banks this summer with the other side of her family. They had a great time. They have some really pretty pictures from there. 

Are you a good surfer?

----------


## mrzoggs

Yes i love the dolphins. Every time i go surfing i see them. Sharks wont go any where near them so it makes me feel safe. I love virginia beach but we dont get as big of waves as I would like. 

I guess I would consider myself a decent surfer :P If you ever come back to va beach, I would love to teach you!

----------


## Heather

I wanted to be a Marine Biologist if that tells you anything  :Smile: . I could sit there all day watching the wildlife.

That would be awesome! I've never been surfing before. Is it hard to balance?

----------


## mrzoggs

I dont find it hard to balance. Especially if you learn on a longboard. The longer the easier. Water is smooth. The wave takes you and you just stand up. After a couple times you will have it down. Maybe even after the first time  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Fun  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

MrZoggs, I know exactly where you're coming from as far as the addiction and making stupid mistakes. Glad you beat it and it didn't beat you. Atleast frogs is a "healthy" addiction.   :Wink:  

You have good taste in music as well, TOOL rocks. Not sure if you've ever seen them live but you should if you ever get the chance. You ever listen to the bands Gojira or ISIS? You might like them. Send me a PM if you're interested I'll let you know some of what I think are their best songs.

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

> MrZoggs, I know exactly where you're coming from as far as the addiction and making stupid mistakes. Glad you beat it and it didn't beat you. Atleast frogs is a "healthy" addiction.  
> 
> You have good taste in music as well, TOOL rocks. Not sure if you've ever seen them live but you should if you ever get the chance. You ever listen to the bands Gojira or ISIS? You might like them. Send me a PM if you're interested I'll let you know some of what I think are their best songs.


Oh it definitely had the upper hand for a while! Took a lot for me to beat it. I pretty much had no choice. Its either drugs, or jail. 

Tool is amazing. Ill have to put a picture up of my tool/apc tattoo. I got to see them live for the first time last year. I have to say, it was the greatest music has ever made me feel in my live. I dropped a lot of money for 2 tickets. I was 11 rows back DEAD CENTER! I had my hands up singing every song that came on. Bought a poster and plenty of t-shirts. They are so smart it is crazy. I suggest EVERYONE google "lateralus fibonacci" and watch the video for that. It will show you how much goes into writing their music. 


And no ive never heard of them. I would definitely be interested. I love new music. I will shoot you a PM. Thanks a ton!

----------


## Lindsey

Hi Ryan,
It's nice to know more about you!  You were so helpful when I got my Red-Eyes.
Tool is one of my favorite bands also!  (Yes, I'm not just some middle aged hippie!)  I also love, and you can laugh if you want, all of the 'hair bands' from the eighties.  Poison, Winger, AC/DC, Warrant, Faster *****cat, etc....  I'm a child of the eighties, and the hair bands were my fav.  Now I'm more into bands like Tool. 
Looking forward to learning more about you!
Lindsey

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

If you like tool, you will LOVE A Perfect Circle. Its a super group. Same lead singer as tool. Also, the best drummer in the world, and the bassist from smashing pumpkins I think. Im glad to see there are some others like me on here  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Congrats on your victory over your addiction Ryan. I have a friend who has been battling addiction for a few years now. It is good to learn more about you.  :Smile: 

I too like Tool, Chevelle, and a few Incubus songs. Like Bolisnide I grew up around 80s hair metal though. My dad always listened to Motley Crew, Ozzy Osbourne, Black Sabbath, and there are so many more that I'm not going to list them  :Wink: . Keeping frogs is an excellent and very fulfilling hobby as you most certainly have discovered and I'm glad you did. Now you also have many people go share your joy of the hobby with.

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

> Congrats on your victory over your addiction Ryan. I have a friend who has been battling addiction for a few years now. It is good to learn more about you. 
> 
> I too like Tool, Chevelle, and a few Incubus songs. Like Bolisnide I grew up around 80s hair metal though. My dad always listened to Motley Crew, Ozzy Osbourne, Black Sabbath, and there are so many more that I'm not going to list them . Keeping frogs is an excellent and very fulfilling hobby as you most certainly have discovered and I'm glad you did. Now you also have many people go share your joy of the hobby with.



Im so sorry to hear about you friend. It is a lifetime struggle. It is a disease with no cure but it can be managed. If you ever have any questions feel free to PM me. My addiction was with the worst possible ones that can come to your head. Im trying to be as PG rated as possible  :Smile: 

Man its so great to hear that people who love frogs, also love good music hahaha. This is a great website full of wonderful people. Im very happy to be a part of it. You sir have taught me a lot along with many others. I cannot thank all of you enough.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Im so sorry to hear about you friend. It is a lifetime struggle. It is a disease with no cure but it can be managed. If you ever have any questions feel free to PM me. My addiction was with the worst possible ones that can come to your head. Im trying to be as PG rated as possible 
> 
> Man its so great to hear that people who love frogs, also love good music hahaha. This is a great website full of wonderful people. Im very happy to be a part of it. You sir have taught me a lot along with many others. I cannot thank all of you enough.


Thank you  :Smile: 

I've been helping my friend for almost the entire ordeal, but now I work a lot and live farther away than I used to so I'm not around as much. I do keep in contact with him and he just got a job so fingers crossed.

I'm glad I can help. I do my best to assist anyone however I can.  :Smile:  You're very welcome.

----------


## Tyler

congrats mrzoggs!!! (sorry im late lol)

----------



----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. 

How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Jen

I also want to commend you on beating your addiction.  One of my uncles has been battling for the majority of my life and sadly has not yet found the strength to move on.   HE also suffers from being Bi-Polar which greatly affects his ability to refrain from using.   He has been to numerous clinics around the country and always does well for a few months upon returning, the he slides right back down.   

It is sad to watch as he is always the nicest guy whether on or off drinking.  He just can't get out of his own way.

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Drinking is a tough one. What makes it so hard is that alcohol is easily available. Plus its legal. The only thing that was able to stop me was jail time, and when i got out i had drug tests every week sometimes twice a week. If i would of failed i would of went back in. The only thing i know that tests for alcohol is a ankle bracelets and Im sure hes probably not going to do that :/ I am very sorry to hear that. If you ever have any questions about it or need help with anything let me know.


Well since i was little, I have always loved lizards, fish, etc. I got my first frog when I was very young. I was too young to even remember how old I was XD All i remember was it was a fire belly toad and it died. Since then I have had bearded dragons and a water dragon. After I got clean, I had to find hobbies in other things. I tried a fish tank and soon after realized I am not a fish guy. I got some pretty gold fish and they ended up also dying. After that, I saw some frogs at petsmart and was very close to buying them. While I was looking around at everything I needed, I quickly changed my mind. I did not want those little fire bellies at petsmart, I wanted a red eyed tree frog. I quickly came home and did reasearch on them. After researching and searching for a good deal I ended up purchasing 2. Within a week, one of them died. I didnt realize they were field collected until after this happened and I feel like that was the cause of its death. The one that lived has grown to be nice and big. He calls EVERY night and til this day it puts a smile on my face. I ended up buying him a friend a few months ago hoping for a female. I bought it from a local pet store who has more exotic type animals. Since then, I cannot figure out if its a male or female. It is the same size as the male but doesnt call. They were acting sick and I sent in the fecals and found out they had hookworms. This was probably coming from the one that was field collected. I got some panacur and have been giving it to them for over a month and a half now. They seem to be doing great. They are eating well and growing like weeds. After I started my panacur with them I found a definite female on craigslist and purchased her. She sits in her tank by herself every day fat as ever and is just waiting for a couple males to sing to her and make some babies. I cannot wait.
Now a few days ago I bought my first Poison Dart Frogs. I fell in love with them after going to another website to learn about building vivs. They are varaderos and have a ton of personality. I went to pick up 3 for me and 3 for my dad and ended up coming home with an extra one for me  :Big Grin:  It is only 6 days out of water.Now they can compete with the red eyes on who can lay eggs the fastest hehe. I just really want to expand my frogging. Eggs are the next step.
I am very happy to have stumbled across this website when searching about frogs. It is full of amazing people. You guys(and girls) are like family to me. Frogs keep me going back to old habits so having a family of froggers to talk to help a ton. Now I just wish we were all closer together so we could at least have a cook out every once in a while hehe.

----------


## Heather

Red eyes are so beautiful! They are my favorite!  :Smile:  Not to encourage more frogs  :Wink: , but there are also albinos  :Big Grin: .



Congrats on the darts!

It IS like a big family here. Good advice, good friends, good times.  :Smile: . A BBQ would be a blast!

----------


## KingCam

Dude, awesome music selection ya got there!!  Glad to meet you, buddy.  We sound a lot alike.  Tool & APC rock!  Do you ever listen to Mushroomhead?  I saw them live a year or so ago, they kicked serious ace

----------


## Pluke

Nice frogs man, Those Varaderos are some of the coolest Darts and the Red Eye's were always a favorite of mine as a child. Those albino's look awesome.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Drinking is a tough one. What makes it so hard is that alcohol is easily available. Plus its legal. The only thing that was able to stop me was jail time, and when i got out i had drug tests every week sometimes twice a week. If i would of failed i would of went back in. The only thing i know that tests for alcohol is a ankle bracelets and Im sure hes probably not going to do that :/ I am very sorry to hear that. If you ever have any questions about it or need help with anything let me know.
> 
> 
> Well since i was little, I have always loved lizards, fish, etc. I got my first frog when I was very young. I was too young to even remember how old I was XD All i remember was it was a fire belly toad and it died. Since then I have had bearded dragons and a water dragon. After I got clean, I had to find hobbies in other things. I tried a fish tank and soon after realized I am not a fish guy. I got some pretty gold fish and they ended up also dying. After that, I saw some frogs at petsmart and was very close to buying them. While I was looking around at everything I needed, I quickly changed my mind. I did not want those little fire bellies at petsmart, I wanted a red eyed tree frog. I quickly came home and did reasearch on them. After researching and searching for a good deal I ended up purchasing 2. Within a week, one of them died. I didnt realize they were field collected until after this happened and I feel like that was the cause of its death. The one that lived has grown to be nice and big. He calls EVERY night and til this day it puts a smile on my face. I ended up buying him a friend a few months ago hoping for a female. I bought it from a local pet store who has more exotic type animals. Since then, I cannot figure out if its a male or female. It is the same size as the male but doesnt call. They were acting sick and I sent in the fecals and found out they had hookworms. This was probably coming from the one that was field collected. I got some panacur and have been giving it to them for over a month and a half now. They seem to be doing great. They are eating well and growing like weeds. After I started my panacur with them I found a definite female on craigslist and purchased her. She sits in her tank by herself every day fat as ever and is just waiting for a couple males to sing to her and make some babies. I cannot wait.
> Now a few days ago I bought my first Poison Dart Frogs. I fell in love with them after going to another website to learn about building vivs. They are varaderos and have a ton of personality. I went to pick up 3 for me and 3 for my dad and ended up coming home with an extra one for me  It is only 6 days out of water.Now they can compete with the red eyes on who can lay eggs the fastest hehe. I just really want to expand my frogging. Eggs are the next step.
> I am very happy to have stumbled across this website when searching about frogs. It is full of amazing people. You guys(and girls) are like family to me. Frogs keep me going back to old habits so having a family of froggers to talk to help a ton. Now I just wish we were all closer together so we could at least have a cook out every once in a while hehe.


It's so great to learn more about you! Isn't it just the most amazing thing listening to the call?!? It doesn't matter how bad a day I have, as soon as one of mine starts calling I have to smile! I love best of all that they know our voices. Mine almost Never call if there is someone else in the house!

This is certainly an awesome site. It is wonderful to be able to share the love of frogs with other people. Most people just don't get it!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## mrzoggs

> Red eyes are so beautiful! They are my favorite!  Not to encourage more frogs , but there are also albinos .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the darts!
> 
> It IS like a big family here. Good advice, good friends, good times. . A BBQ would be a blast!


Nice pictures! I want some albinos so bad :P I wish we all lived in the same state! lol.




> Dude, awesome music selection ya got there!! Glad to meet you, buddy. We sound a lot alike. Tool & APC rock! Do you ever listen to Mushroomhead? I saw them live a year or so ago, they kicked serious ace


Yeah I listen to them too. I have a sweet apc tattoo. Type in A perfect circle tattoo on google. Its the one with the 3 in the middle. And the letters around that say "right in two"




> Nice frogs man, Those Varaderos are some of the coolest Darts and the Red Eye's were always a favorite of mine as a child. Those albino's look awesome.


Thanks bud. thats what i thought about the varaderos. Im glad I got them. I was only going to get 3 but i was feeling froggy and ended up with 4  :Big Grin: 




> It's so great to learn more about you! Isn't it just the most amazing thing listening to the call?!? It doesn't matter how bad a day I have, as soon as one of mine starts calling I have to smile! I love best of all that they know our voices. Mine almost Never call if there is someone else in the house!
> 
> This is certainly an awesome site. It is wonderful to be able to share the love of frogs with other people. Most people just don't get it!


Yeah people look at me with the weirdest face when i bring up frogs lol. Then dont understand how many people there are that are in love with frogs just like myself. I get excited like a little kid when mine call. Its my favorite. I cant wait to hear the varaderos call. 

Now off to my softball game! Ill be home in a few hours  :Smile:

----------


## KingCam

> Yeah I listen to them too. I have a sweet apc tattoo. Type in A perfect circle tattoo on google. Its the one with the 3 in the middle. And the letters around that say "right in two"


Epic!  That's awesome, man.  I don't have any ink yet, never could decide on anything I wanted on me permenently.

----------


## mrzoggs

softball got rained out :[

I wanted that tattoo for a long time. Im glad I got it though. It looks really sweet. Its big right in the center.

----------


## Jen

Ok guys......you know what today is!

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## mrzoggs

Ok so I know that I've had Red Eyes longer than my Varaderos, but they are hard to get pictures of. They are going through treatment and they sleep all day so I havent had time to get any good shots. I just popped open the top since I heard him calling and took a couple. Usually they are all as bright as the first picture but you know how that goes once they start waking up. For some reason my female wanted to show off her leg :P That thing is LONG!!! You know what they say about long legs, more eggs!!!







Here are the varaderos. They are so fun to take pictures of. They love to show off.













This is the baby. He is a week out of water. He stays inside his cup. Hopefully he comes out to explore soon. The lady i bought him from said he would stay in there for a few days. Hes not old enough to come out.



buuuuuuuut I did get lucky and catch him his first time out  :Smile:  



he went back in after a couple minutes. He was saying "uhhhh where are my springtails dad"

I also have this mantis. Its fun to watch her eat crickets. Pretty sure its a Chinese mantis. She is very laid back. Just eats her crickets and hangs upside down from the top. She was very dehydrated when I got her and hadnt had food or water for days. She was brought in with some boxes that were shipped to my step dads work. Now shes in a 10 gallon with some pepperomia and eco earth. 



I would take pictures of my bugs but we would be here forever. I will take pictures of them upon request hehe. dwarf purple isopods, dwarf white isopods, giant orange isopods, fruit flies, tropical pink springtails, tropical white springtails, and dubias hehe. I got a bug factory going on in my room. Im sure

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Awesome pics!! You've got some beauties. The Varaderos are very cool!! I like where the baby is peeking out of the Brom.

----------


## KingCam

Fantastic!  Photo day is always the best part of MOTW :P

I especially like your mantis!  They are my very favorite insect.  I currently have a baby chinese mantid in my living room :P

----------


## mrzoggs

> Awesome pics!! You've got some beauties. The Varaderos are very cool!! I like where the baby is peeking out of the Brom.


Thanks man. Funny thing is that its an air plant. These guys are just so small. I see why they call them thumbnails now. Not sure how long it takes for a baby to leave the cup but Ive only seen him out the 1 time. I wish he would come out and explore. Hopfully soon.




> Fantastic! Photo day is always the best part of MOTW :P
> 
> I especially like your mantis! They are my very favorite insect. I currently have a baby chinese mantid in my living room :P


They are fun. I wish they lived longer. It was neat to see it eat a whole cricket. It scarfed that thing down in no time.

----------


## KingCam

> They are fun. I wish they lived longer. It was neat to see it eat a whole cricket. It scarfed that thing down in no time.


Yeah, it would be nice if they lasted longer than one season.  Oh, you were right on the ID btw.  Yours is a Chinese Mantid.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful darts! I love the baby. It's great that you caught his first time out on camera  :Smile: .

----------


## mrzoggs

> Yeah, it would be nice if they lasted longer than one season. Oh, you were right on the ID btw. Yours is a Chinese Mantid.


Yeah im going to be sad when she passes. Might be best for me to let her go back outside now that shes healthy. Still debating on it.





> Beautiful darts! I love the baby. It's great that you caught his first time out on camera .


Yes at first I was thinking "who is on top of babys cup?" then i noticed it was him. I wish he would come out and explore. Hes already eating springs so it should be long

----------


## mrzoggs

Ok well it was time to swith the Red eyes to a new sterilite today so I grabbed some pictures. I would like to submit some photos into photo of the month but Im not sure which ones are worthy.

----------


## bill

first off, i would like to congratulate you on your sobriety  :Smile:  my father-in-law is celebrating 22 years in Nov, so i understand how difficult it is. kudos to you! secondly, what awesome pics!! the darts are stunning, especially the baby. and the red eye pics are fantastic. i would go with the first pic. the classic "rainforest pose". that pic looks like all the travel brochures for rainforest countries...lol Tool and APC are pretty good bands, they come onto my Disturbed pandora channel quite often. they are a couple of the band that i don't hit the dislike button on.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

> first off, i would like to congratulate you on your sobriety  my father-in-law is celebrating 22 years in Nov, so i understand how difficult it is. kudos to you! secondly, what awesome pics!! the darts are stunning, especially the baby. and the red eye pics are fantastic. i would go with the first pic. the classic "rainforest pose". that pic looks like all the travel brochures for rainforest countries...lol Tool and APC are pretty good bands, they come onto my Disturbed pandora channel quite often. they are a couple of the band that i don't hit the dislike button on.


Thank you a ton sir! And congrats to your father also.

----------


## Pluke

Dude I love those pics of your RETF. Very nice. Mantids are awesome insects.. I just had one on my porch yesterday, a bright green one, he crawled onto my hand when I put it up to him and then I let it go on some of my nearby sunflowers. He stayed there all day, haven't seen it since. And as I stated before.. those darts are just amazing. I hope they breed well for you one day, I hear that Thumbnails can be quite a challenge!

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Well my dad also got 3, so I'm sure I will have a couple pairs  :Wink:  Plus the parents came from 2 different lines so mine are fresh. Now that I have this mantid my step dad asks me if I want more hehe. He finds them all the time. Only thing is they will fight if I put them together. Be careful picking up bugs hehe! I pick up mantis' too but the other day a BIG katydid was in my sunroom and i picked it up to get it out and it bit me lmao. It didnt hurt a bit. I actually couldnt tell if it bit me or if I was just being silly until I read they bite. After seeing some youtube videos of the mantis killing snakes, humming birds, spiders, etc I dont think I would like to get bit by one :P


Oh and from what I hear varaderos are the easiest thumbnail  :Smile:  I had gotten a bromeliad with a nice pup on it from the same lady I got the frogs from a month or so ahead of time. Now they all sit inside that same bromeliad. Kind of funny thats their plant of choice.

----------


## Pluke

Praying mantis are kind of like spiders in the aspect that they don't really bite if not truely threatened, IMO. I usually just pick up spiders too.. set your hand down and guide them towards it and let them board it themselves. Some katydids have some mean looking chompers, I know that. I get some evil looking ones around here.
 Yeah... you don't want that to bite you, lol.

----------


## mrzoggs

hehe i dont like spiders. I will stick with leaving them alone.

----------


## Jen

> Ok well it was time to swith the Red eyes to a new sterilite today so I grabbed some pictures. I would like to submit some photos into photo of the month but Im not sure which ones are worthy.


I particularly like number 3,5,6!

----------



----------


## Faith

Congrats on MOTW! Loved reading the info about you, so glad to find someone else here with a lot of the same interests as well as someone who has overcame addiction (mine lasted from 13 to 18 with one relapse, so I know where you're coming from.) <3 your musical choices as well. Tool is awesome!

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

Thanks  :Smile:  Im glad I have a lot of the same musical interests as others on this forum. It makes me feel more "at home"

----------

